# Wild Medicine Free ebook



## dprogram (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's a free ebook that people might make use of. I haven't had a chance to read it yet but it's free until the actual book is printed and published.

http://innertraditions.com/wildmedicinesolution


----------



## schmutz (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks! Definitely worth a lood


----------

